# king of the beatnicks ,or something much more??



## misanthropicrustacian (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Aug 12, 2014)

rwaw in bad2the BOnE!, soooo underrated like many, but fukct, its not all about that, he knows it, that's why he's still doing it!


----------

